#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Formatação por acidente

## Arthuzitow

Galera é o seguinte, estava eu utilizando o Windows 10, porém resolvi utilizar o Ubuntu novamente, então criei uma repartição no windows e fiz o backup dos meus arquivos lá, porém na hora de instalar o Ubuntu ele solicitou a formatação, porém não atento as opções acabei formatando todo o disco rígido e não somente a partição que eu iria colocar p ele. Teria como recuperar algum arquivo?

----------


## glperon

talvez. Coloque seu HD com os dados perdidos em um pc com windows. Pode ser gaveta externa. Ache o programa getdataback, instale-o na maquina com o S.O. e ele procura pelos seus aquivos perdidos. O Linux também faz isso, instalando um programa específico. Se vc procurar no google, vai encontrar como. Boa sorte.

----------


## rubem

Se não sobrescreveu os arquivos, mas sobrescreveu só o índice, tem como recuperar tudo intacto, usando um R-Studio, Seagate File Recovery, Recuva, GetDataBack. 

Bota eles pra escanear toda a extensão da partição, eles vão localizar os últimos arquivos mas também restos deletados a muitos anos, não tem muito como separar.

Eu prefiro o Seagate File Recovery, escaneia (Demora porque analiza bloco por bloco), marca o que quero recuperar, e ele copia pra outro local (Demora o tempo que a copia dos arquivos demoraria).

Mas se sobrescreveu não apenas o índice, mas todos os arquivos, aí vai recuperar vários arquivos pela metade.

Se o arquivo foi deletado ele simplesmente é apagado do índice, mas se naquele local onde o arquivo está for gravado novo arquivo (Se o índice diz que aquele local está em branco, é lá que algo será gravado), o conteúdo antigo não existe mais, por meios forenses tem como recuperar partes (E com isso provar que você tinha arquivo x ou y) mas não como recuperar toda a estrutura, nesse caso perde o conteúdo mesmo.


É tipo um livro escrito a lápis, ao invés de apagar uma folha o sistema apenas paga a linha no índice que diz o que teria na página. A página só será apagada hora que você for escrever alguma coisa na página, passa a borracha centímetros a frente de onde for escrevendo, desse modo nem sempre sobrescreve uma página toda, se você deletou uma página toda mas sobrescreveu só a primeira frase, vai conseguir recuperar tudo menos a primeira frase, ou seja, não recupera a página intacta.

(E é igual página escrita a lápis e apagada, você consegue recuperar restos do que tinha antes, a polarização dos setores é com vários elementos, as vezes alguns ficam no meio do caminho e dá pra definir estados anteriores, mas resquícios de arquivos só tem uso forense, desse modo não se recupera um arquivo inteiro sobrescrito, as vezes tem como reconstituir mas não é uma recuperação de todos os dados anteriores, esquece essa possibilidade então)


2 freewares que exibem só os deletados, e geralmente por data decrescente:
http://tokiwa.qee.jp/EN/DataRecovery_EN.zip
e
http://download.glarysoft.com/gunsetup.exe

Não é porque eles exibem que o arquivo está todo intacto.

Mas sem partição criada, prefiro o da Seagate File Recovery escaneando o disco todo, ou a área sem partição:
http://rghost.net/8sJDSxQ9j


Ou se não tem nenhum Windows por perto pra plugar o HD, no Hiren's Boot CD (Dando boot por ele) tem alguns softwares pra isso, e mesma coisa, escaneia por meia hora, seleciona o que quer, e espera mais um tempão pela copia pra outro HD:
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/

----------


## Arthuzitow

Irei testar e retorno. Obrigado pela ajuda de vocês

----------

